# Question about changing gravel



## Thatonefish (Apr 3, 2005)

About 8 months ago I started my first 55g aquarium, at the time I thought it would be a good idea to use large white rocks as a substrate. It was not a good idea, as the rocks have gone from bright white to a dull ugly gray, and I'm worried about the waste that "fall through the cracks" because of the larger rocks. I was wondering what the best way to change the gravel without completely draining the tank. Would it be ok to just place 1/2 -1" of smaller gravel on top? I'm open to any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Hm I've never done that before... but here's what I would do:

If you want to completely get rid of the larger ugly gravel, push it to one side of the tank, or remove half of it from one side of the tank, and add new gravel to the empty side you've created. Let that gravel sit for a a week or so and gather bacteria. Then you can replace the rest of the ugly gravel with new gravel.

If you add in new gravel it'll just get mixed up with the ugly stuff, it's pretty hard to separate later too. Unless you WANT it mixed in


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I would either do what ^^^^ suggested, or, get a woman's nylon and put ur old gravel in there, tie it off, keeping it in the tank, add your new rock and get it like u want it and set the nylon rock bag on top of the new stuff, exact same theory just easier to do and dont have to mess with picking other rocks from the new rocks and vice versa.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

large rocks are not good for plants or some bottom feeders(corys,****** loaches).
Try the nylon-thing, so your bacteria wont disappear and your fish are not stressed as much. Or you could change it in two sessions, one now the other two weeks later.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Also make sure you dont clean your filter when you change out the gravel.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Are you using an undergravel filter? if not i would't sweat losing what little bacteria may be clinging to the rocks.


----------

